
Ask HN: Can anyone recommend a web development company to fix my webiste? - newyearnewyou
Need US based company to fix my website. I&#x27;ve had poor experiences with Craigslist, Freelancer, etc. Looking to spend ~$60 hour. Project is PHP and MySQL based. Needs some GUI work as well (responsive). Looking for reputable company to start long term relationship (I have other projects in the pipeline). Thanks.
======
timdavila
While I'm an individual, not a company, I'm Texas based and regularly take on
LAMP projects on a freelance basis and would be happy to talk to you over the
phone, by email, or in person about your needs and whether I'm a good fit for
your project. I have several designers that I partner with when the need
arises. I do work full time as a full stack developer so any freelance work
occurs outside business hours (Central Time)

If that sounds good to you, send me an email - tim at timdavila.com - with a
little more detail on your project requirements and deadline, and we can go
from there.

I look forward to hearing from you.

~~~
jblok
How do you find taking on extra work outside business hours? I tried the whole
freelance on the side of full time thing for about 6 months a few years ago
and it was really tough. I was basically coding 24/7 with no time for anything
else. Add on top of that the stress of dealing with clients and other
freelance crap you have to contend with. I figured it wasn't worth the extra
cash in the end. I did learn lots though.

~~~
timdavila
By not taking on more than I can handle.

I consciously limit the number of hours per week I am committing to. Most of
the work I take on is pretty straightforward (primarily WordPress
plugins/themes) without tight deadlines, so that helps too.

------
nhance
This is a really interesting article. I'm enjoying watching the responses come
in.. it appears the only way the poster would be able to choose here is based
on who responds first, as there's little qualifying information to make anyone
stand out without investing a ton of time researching each lead.

Granted, there hasn't been a lot provided in the request. I just find it
fascinating to watch the sales process work out somewhat in the open here.

How would you stand out if you were looking to win this?

------
ericgrigorian
I'm not a company but a US based developer that has been working in the LAMP
stack for 5 years now. My work is predominantly responsive websites so the
work that you are looking to do would be pretty straightforward. I have
references from people/organizations that I have worked with previously and
work samples if you would like. If this sounds like what you are looking for,
you can reach me at ericgrigorian at outlook.com and we can go through
requirements.

I look forward to working with you.

\- Eric

------
zengr
I am surprised no one has suggested
[https://www.upwork.com/](https://www.upwork.com/) (formerly elance/odesk)
yet. I have hired people for small work there and made professional
relationships with them too. You can find good US based companies there and
they do good work! Strongly recommend.

~~~
grzm
See this recent discussion for reasons why they might not:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12773282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12773282)

There have been some very negative experiences reported here wrt upwork.

------
dkdkang
These guys have done some solid work in the past:
[http://rangle.io](http://rangle.io)

------
gobezu
I have over 7 years website/application/hybrid mobile app development
experience and would definitely be able to help you. In particular I have
worked with PHP/MySQL/Joomla! Just send me some more details on your
requirements and I will be able to propose to you... I can be reached at my hn
username at gmail.com

------
metaloha
We're a Canadian company, not US-based, and if that's not a problem then all
we do is responsive websites backed by PHP and MySQL (in-house). Please feel
free to contact me at russel at metaloha.com and we can discuss the things you
need done :)

------
fast_and_clear
Hi, I am a Boston based team lead and would be happy to help you.

Give me a ring at 617-209-9002 and ask for Art.

I've helped startups as well as some very large organizations get their
projects on track. Maybe I can help you.

Looking forward to connecting,

Art

------
jstewartmobile
This is my company:
[https://eggplant.pro/web.htm](https://eggplant.pro/web.htm)

All work done in-house, responsive websites are easy-peasy.

------
robberts87
I know it was mentioned but I'd check out HappyFunCorp out of New York City,
I've heard great things about them.

------
kaizensoze
HappyFunCorp is pretty good.

[http://happyfuncorp.com](http://happyfuncorp.com)

~~~
windows48626
Pivotal Labs is good. I've also heard good things about HappyFunCorp too.

------
presty
I recommend [http://minuscode.com](http://minuscode.com)

------
sharemywin
how many hours per week?

------
darrelld
Email is in my profile. Shoot over a note and let's chat.

~~~
smeyer
Your email isn't actually in your profile (the email field is just visible to
you and used by HN, not visible publicly), and it doesn't appear to be on your
website, either.

~~~
neogodless
Additionally, you have https on your profile, but that takes you to do a
safety warning page...

